# New Doe



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So we are getting this girl in March. I think she will take our herd in the right direction. What do you all think of her?

http://www.mistwoodfields.com/dairy-meadows-northern-lights


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks like you're heading in the right direction. She's a nice doe underneath all that color.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice looking doe to me. Her color is amazing, I've never seen a goat like that!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I like her, beautiful coloring as well!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know jack about about Nigerian goats but OMG the color!!! She is so stunning


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to bring her home!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She has a milk star so we are pretty excited about that. We need better udders in our herd. I had the option of buying her bred, she is bred to a very nice buck but we opted to wait until she kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's amazing. YOu are blessed to be getting such a lovely girl!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, wow, I would have grabbed her before she kidded. I don't think I could have waited to get her home! You must have the patience of a saint!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

This is the buck.. should I change my mind and get her sooner?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He looks nice and dairy to me! I'd snag the doe now...


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I think I might go for it


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Ooohh, he looks nice. I would if I were you


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oooh, wow that is such unique coloring!!  Congratulations!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your soon-to-be addition!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

It's official, we are getting her before she kids! 
I would have made the decision sooner but you know... husbands! 
Why can't they just agree without us having to smooth talk all the time :ROFL:

In the end it was the fact that this doe and her kids will bring our herd to the next level. Better quality all around.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Ohhh, Awesome!! :-D

She is incredible looking!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

The sire is Parrish Farms Z Helio


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are both gorgeous!!!
That coloring is amazing :shocked:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nora will be here on Sunday :dance::leap::stars::wahoo:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

It's starting to look like I won't get Nora before she kids 
Winter weather advisory tomorrow means trips canceled. It's 2hr 45 min from here. 
Im praying something will work out. But if not we will still get Nora after she kids
But that means no babies from that nice looking buck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she holds out then.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Why wouldn't you be able to get her kids as well? That just doesn't seem right to me, am I missing something ??


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Well the lady wants her sold before kidding, to ease her workload. It's been rough trying to schedule a pickup date during winter. I just assumed that if I didn't get her by then, that she would keep kids and sell me the doe in milk. I guess I never really asked about that detail.. but the main part is she wants her gone before then.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Beautiful doe and buck! When is she due? And ask the owner if you can take the doe and kids I say she'll give both or she'll have a bigger work load with bottle babies


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

JK_Farms said:


> Beautiful doe and buck! When is she due? And ask the owner if you can take the doe and kids I say she'll give both or she'll have a bigger work load with bottle babies


Thanks her 145 is march 8th. I'm going to talk with her and see what we can do. I really want that bucks genetics


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I would to if I were you he's gorgeous


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would too. I myself wouldn't keep the kids, ok that sounded badly lol they are going to be nice kids but I agree kidding a doe out is nothing compared to the whole bottle feeding!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Jessica84 said:


> I would too. I myself wouldn't keep the kids, ok that sounded badly lol they are going to be nice kids but I agree kidding a doe out is nothing compared to the whole bottle feeding!


I totally agree one of my does kids got sick so I had to take her home took her back to her mom while I was there eventually her mom was like your not my kid anymore go away so when she became healthy I ended up having a bottle kid then one day out of the blue I brought the kid to my barn like I normally do and her mom stood right at the gate screaming for her kid!!! Well she took her back that day and hasn't left her kids side since!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

what were you thinking baby thief lol. That sounds like my shortcake. She aborted and I was milking her to feed these two kids. She always stood by the back yard fence where the kids were and I figured it was because she liked the grain when I milked her. Then she got in! Beat the crud out of my dog and cats because those were HER babies! I got them to latch on and sent them on their way lol this was like a week of the milking too!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

The weathers not lookin to great today. Next weekend is to close to due date to move her. So if we can't get her today I will buy her in milk and the lady said I can have 1 kid. That works for me. I'd really like to have her today though


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So she is actually going to retain one doe and the rest get to come with me


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Yay!! :fireworks:


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Holy wow that is a really interesting coloring.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Also that buck looks like he has a hoop earring and I am dying over here :ROFL:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Lisalisa89 said:


> Also that buck looks like he has a hoop earring and I am dying over here :ROFL:


I know!!! I thought that too! Little pirate goat lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are going to work out.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nora had twin does yesterday, both buckskin with frosted nose and ears. That's all the info I have right now via e-mail received late last night. How exciting. I was hoping for a buck to keep as a herdsire though.. Oh well. I can't wait to see them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Yay!!! :-D


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

No pictures yet. The lady is busy with work. But if everything goes as planned we will be bringing Nora and one of her doelings home Sunday! 
I guess she didn't take to them she got confused because there was another doe with her kids in together. So both girls are bottle babies now.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My baby!!! She has brown eyes. Her name is Little Lady. Pics of Nora tomorrow because it's dark!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Cute baby! Congrats


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I think Little Lady may be potty trained lol
I was telling my daughter this morning that she hadn't peed during the night or yet this morning. Then little lady walks into the kitchen, squats over the dog water bowl and proceeds to pee about a gallon!! It was so funny!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Here's Nora!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

One more of baby :smile:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

:ROFL: That is too funny!! 
Your girls are so pretty!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I'm pretty excited because Nora has at least one moon spot. Her papers said moon spots but I couldn't tell from her pictures.. but she definitely has one on her back. Hopefully she will pass them on to some of her kids, I think 1 of her doelings from last year had them. I'm pretty happy with her!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Got 3 cups of milk this morning! I went a little over 12 hours. I still need to figure out the best schedule for me. She is finally getting use to me.. she was sitting down when I'd try to milk her but today she was perfect. Can't wait to see what she does tonight.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Little lady is up to 6.6 lbs! She's starting to nibble hay a little now. Here's a picture, does anyone think that could possibly be a moonspot in her cape? It seems to be getting lighter. 
Nora is doing great too, she is so friendly and super easy to milk. We are getting 1 quart + 1cup a day.


----------

